# Tab Reihenfolge bei JTextFeldern ändern



## Tonipasta (29. Jun 2009)

Ich habe mir 4 TextFelder erzeugt und diese absolut auf einem JFrame angeordnet. Wenn man die Tab Taste drückt gelangt man vom oberen linken Feld ins rechts obere, dann ins linke untere...

Kann man die Reihenfolge auch ändern? Ich würde gerne erst die "linke" Spalte abarbeiten und dann zur rechten gehen? 
Ich bin Java-Anfänger und habe was von setFocus() gelesen. Andererseits habe ich mir gedacht, wenn man die TextFelder in einen Vektor "reintuen" in der Reihenfolgen wie man es braucht, dann könnte doch der Zeiger auf das nächste Element zeigen und das ist dann eben das linke untere Feld und nicht das oben rechts.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...


----------



## Meru (29. Jun 2009)

Also eine konkrete Seite habe ich diesbezüglich nicht, aber das geht wohl mit policy

google -> Java focus policy


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2009)

APIDefaultFocusTraversalPolicy (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)
Tut:
How to Use the Focus Subsystem (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Using Other Swing Features)


----------



## Tonipasta (30. Jun 2009)

Ja mit dem unteren Link habe ich rumgespielt. Das geht soweit auch, aber nur wenn ich LayoutManager verwende und wie im Beispiel gezeigt 2 JPanels - eins links, eins rechts - benutze. Mit nur einem geht es nicht. 
Ich habe aber ein JFrame wo ich meine Felder absolut drauf positioniert habe. Nicht schön vielleicht, aber als Anfänger leichter als mit einem LayoutManager zu hantieren.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Jun 2009)

Ist doch ein guter Grund sich LayoutManager anzuschauen 

Außerdem hängt das soviel ich weiß nich vom LayoutManager ab.
Also nicht damit rumspielen sondern verstehen ^^


----------

